# Eating wild hogs?



## HossBog (Nov 22, 2011)

Okay, this might be a dumb question, but are wild hogs good to eat? The reason I ask, is the only time I hunted hogs was on a friend's land who used to be a hog farmer in west GA. another friend I was hunting with killed a boar about 250 lbs, and the farmer said he wouldn't be fit to eat. I wondered why?


----------



## deadend (Nov 22, 2011)

They are great to eat and all the talk about the opposite is 99% oral defecation.


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 22, 2011)

The domestic pigs are gonna hold more fat, which is a desired thing, keeps the bbq from drying out, adds flavor, etc.  SO the wild boars are probably lean to begin with, as they age they get grisely I would think.  Aside from that, not paying a grocery store for 200 lbs of pork and knowing it didn't get injected with antibiotics and miracle grow horomones probably balances out that lack of fat flavor.  

Maybe by fit to eat he meant, to honkin big to clean and gut?


----------



## Coppertop13 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Big Boar*



Tvveedie said:


> The domestic pigs are gonna hold more fat, which is a desired thing, keeps the bbq from drying out, adds flavor, etc.  SO the wild boars are probably lean to begin with, as they age they get grisely I would think.  Aside from that, not paying a grocery store for 200 lbs of pork and knowing it didn't get injected with antibiotics and miracle grow horomones probably balances out that lack of fat flavor.
> 
> Maybe by fit to eat he meant, to honkin big to clean and gut?



If it was a big boar hog then he might have meant exactly what he said. Sometimes boar hog meat has a strong taste.

I have had pork and could tell it was a boar hog before I was told. Its not terrible but some people dont like eating a big old boar.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 22, 2011)

Wild hog is delicious-it is pork, after all. Ate some today, have eaten a lot of it and have yet to find any that tasted bad. Wild hog makes excellent sausage, barbecue,the loins and tenderloins are exactly like the domestic variety, ribs are good-in short, it's pork. Just less greasy pork tan the grocery store variety. I could see a really big boar or a hog that was run with dogs half a day maybe being a bit gamy, but I've yet to see any taste bad. I ate some sausage from a 350# boar a while back, and it was pretty durn good.50#-150# wild hogs are prime eatin', or the smaller ones are good whole on the smoker.


----------



## kedo (Nov 23, 2011)

Soak it is ice water, with a little bit of vinigar and salt!! Change out water 2-3 times a day. Do this for 2-3 days, throw on a good rub and slow cook it with in-direct heat....Mmm Mmm Mmm, slap your grandma GOOD!!
Did that with the 1st hog I cooked and my 10 year daughter eat 2 full plates of just pork. That's after she said she would "Not eat that discusting stuff!!" She IS a picky eater too!!


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Nov 23, 2011)

I soak mine in salt water and lemon juice and have the same results as mentioned above.  Good stuff!!  Makes great sausage but I have to add pork fat  because it is so lean.

WK


----------



## goastinstructor (Nov 23, 2011)

Ive only had one out of many that didnt taste good but honestly its one of the main staples my family lives off of and ive got some awsome ways to fix it.  Basically think of some thing make it, if its terrible feed the dog and try again.  Theres no shortage of piggies so work it till you find a way you like it.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 23, 2011)

HossBog said:


> Okay, this might be a dumb question, but are wild hogs good to eat? The reason I ask, is the only time I hunted hogs was on a friend's land who used to be a hog farmer in west GA. another friend I was hunting with killed a boar about 250 lbs, and the farmer said he wouldn't be fit to eat. I wondered why?




If everyone knew how good and Better for you a Wild Pig was, that farmer would go out of Business!

Even my wife, who freaks if I am hanging a pig from my tree and then soaking it in a cooler for 3 days on ice, cannot deny, when we cooked up a little loin on the grill, she said it was THE BEST SHE EVER ATE!

Dont get any better!

If you get a really rank or sickly looking Pig(I have not yet), you should be able to tell by the smell and how it looks- leave it for the yotes!

Go Get another one! Most will be More than "Fit to eat"


----------



## j_seph (Nov 23, 2011)

Killed a 200lb boar last year, good but a little tuff but good. Could be cause all he ate was what he could find in the mountains too.


----------



## thedirtyshame40 (Nov 26, 2011)

Read this artical in GON:
Kill Feral Hogs, But Handle Them Carefully For Your Health and Your Dogs’














By Joanna Davis, D.V.M. & Melissa Ivey, MPH


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 26, 2011)

> They are great to eat and all the talk about the opposite is 99% oral defecation


. 


Bingo!!!!
Heard this stuff for years, it ain't true.   The strong smell is on the outside of the boar:  For one thing they urinate all over themselves.  

After watching dozens of hunters field dress and skin wild hogs, it's no wonder wild hog meat gets a bum rap.  They contaminate the meat with dirt from the hide, then cut the intestines and bladder.  Many hunters don't flush out the body cavity after field dressing a hog.  

Then there is rotten hog meat.  i gave a friend a big fat sow that weighed 188 pounds field dressed.  That hog hung in the meat processors cooler for 17 days before the guy processed it.  My friend complained about the strong tasting meat;  i cooked up a piece:  It was rotten hog meat.


----------



## Buster (Nov 26, 2011)

I had my first wild hog today--I killed it a couple of weeks ago--he was 200-225 live weight--
my son smoked a ham from it and it was danged good


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 27, 2011)

Okie Hog said:


> .
> 
> 
> Bingo!!!!
> ...



I have heard of "Aging", but I would think it needed to be cleaned, COMPLETELY, then hang for a few days in a Cooler..............ANY Rotten meat makes me


----------



## HossBog (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I just wondered why a man who knows hogs would say it wouldn't be fit to eat. If I do ever get to kill one myself, I plan on eating the rascal for sure!

I like what the Lord told old Peter, "...rise, kill and eat."


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 27, 2011)

Smoked two wild hog shoulders this morning, made some most excellent bbq.


----------



## CUOffshore (Dec 1, 2011)

You can't beat wild pork.  That said, we always pass on the boars...  especially the big ones.  If possible, we try to harvest the gilt pigs.  They're MUCH better eating...


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Dec 2, 2011)

To change the subject completely, any of yall know where to get one processed. Need the info fast, as he is on ice now. 

Thanks!


----------

